# Anyone know much about HDMI graphics cards?



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2008)

The studio's got a shiny new 5'" plasma with HDMI connection, and that PC really needs a decent graphics card to run it.  Current card is a fairly basic PCI-e card which I already have pegged for another machine.

So does anyone happen to know what's the best bet for graphics cards at the moment?  I've been so busy the last 18 months, I haven't really kept up.  No gaming, just running as a PC screen for slideshows and whatnot.

Any ideas?


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry Victoria, I know zilch about PC's but I guess a quick google may yield some answers. I thought you only used Macs?, couldn't you hook one of those up?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah I only use Macs, but there's a whole network of 1' Windows machines down in my father's studio that I still run for him, and for some reason, he doesn't want to put his shiny new plasma screen in my flat!  :mrgreen:

I've googled galore, but there's a HUGE choice, and I don't have time to google any more this week, so I just wondered if one of our many techie gurus may have a little more up-to-date info.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 5, 2008)

VB, I haven't played with this in a while, but I believe that any card which has DVI output will drive the HDMI with a readily available conversion cable.

I have seen Matrox adapters recommended for our type of work. (i.e. still displays, vs high frame rate gaming/video).

I don't think you could really go wrong with any modern adapter. 

Not too helpful I know, but ....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL  It's about as far as I got Brad!    Thanks for trying!


----------



## billg71 (Nov 8, 2008)

Victoria, I have to agree with Brad's suggestion about the adapter cable. I just upgraded my video card to the Visiontek Radeon 487' but it doesn't have an HDMI output and it doesn't look like many do. If you want to run two monitors I'd recommend the Radeon cards, if not just get an adapter cable for the card you have now.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Bill.  Went with exactly the same Radeon card as you in the end!  Great minds!  It already had a Matrox dual head card in it, but that was flagged for another machine.


----------



## billg71 (Nov 10, 2008)

Victoria,

When you install the 487', be sure to go to the ATI website and install the latest version of the Catalyst control center(v. 8.1', I think). It includes a fan speed control setting in the Overdrive settings and you'll definitely want to bump the fan speed.

This card runs HOT on the default fan settings, like around 8' degrees C at idle for the GPU. Setting the fan speed to 35% brought the temp on mine down to around 5' without adding a lot of fan noise. If you push the card hard you might want to go a little higher, just run a graphics-intensive app and watch the temps in the CCC.

Just a heads up....
Bill


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah, interesting, thanks Bill!


----------

